# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  غدا يوم العيد كل عام و ا نتم بالف خير

## امير الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياكم الله تعالى، وتقبل منا ومنكم صالح اﻷعمال وغفر لنا ولكم.. 
آمين يارب العالمين.. 
تم إعلان أن يوم عيد الفطر المبارك هو  يوم غد الاربعاء
إن شاء الله

----------


## GSM-AYA

تقبل منا ومنكم صالح اﻷعمال وغفر لنا ولكم..

----------


## mohamed73

كل سنه وأنتم بخير
 أعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير والرحمة
 وأعاده الله على أمتنا العربية بالأمن والآمان
 آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## khaledrepa

عيدكم مبارك 
تقبل الله من ومنكم

----------


## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عيد مبار سعيد 
وكل عام والجميع بالف خير

----------

